# Cattleya's now in flower..........



## Bolero (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for so many flower photos in this thread, just had a lot open earlier than normal. But there are some interesting colours, I grow all these plants down close to freezing (around 34F).

This first one is 15 months out of flask, it is a tiny plant in a 2 inch pot but has produced a potentially award quality flower (in the future)........the purple is very deep and was difficult to capture properly with the camera. I grow this cold in winter and hot in summer and it has been that way since it came from flask, it is the first of 35 plants to flower from the flask......not yet registered, the breeder is considering calling it 'Bolero'

Cattleya Angel Flare x Mini Purple

















Cattleya Bright Angel

I posted this one with the first flower open but the second has just opened:







This is a flirst flowering seedling:

Cattleya Dal's Maid x Bright Angel (but I think it's shape is terrible)







Another first flowering seedling:

Lc Lues Angel Beau


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice colour variety!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice bunch of flowers but the first one almost looks like a dendrobium hybrid.


----------



## etex (Mar 5, 2011)

Super assortment of lovely catts-love them all. The first one is amazing to bloom 15 months out of flask. And it's first bloom is gorgeous! Great growing!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

I really like the bright colors of the first two. Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Beauties!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks! YOu can imagine my surprise when I saw the bud on such a small plant. I have 34 more of them but none that look like flowering yet but I guess there will be a good chance they will in the next year or so.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice, I esp. like Bright Angel !!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Mar 7, 2011)

All beauties!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic!!! I want them all !


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2011)

THanx for sharing.


----------

